# Cage aggression issues?



## MattiesMommy (Dec 8, 2011)

So i got my pretty girl in the end of december and she has some cage aggression issues. She bites and runs away while in the cage or on her cage, but is a sweetheart most of the time out of her cage. I believe she was kept in her little cage for at least 2 years without coming out to play so maybe thats why she is being mean? She also hisses when in her cage (or when the cat is around...?) but not really any other times. She does hiss at the budgie when he tries to play (i think he is trying to preen her, but she does not approve that or he is chewing on her feathers) They just met 2 days ago so i think its understandable that she doesnt trust him yet. He loves her though. He will try to kiss her and loves her cage even though its the tiny one lol. I hope to eventually let them both live in his giant cage, but idk (its roughly 4ft by 2ft by 3ft, but that is a bit bigger the inches arent even) any tips on getting her to be better about being calm in the cage?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The cage is her "nest" or territory, and her natural instincts tell her to defend it against intruders. (They also tell her to be afraid of the cat since it's a predator. It would be best to keep the cat away from the bird if you can).

One way to reduce cage aggression is to turn yourself into a welcome visitor instead of an intruder when you put your hand in the cage. Food bribery is a good way to do this. Start out by offering treats (like millet spray or sunflower seeds) through the cage bars and progress to putting your hand in the cage holding a treat for her to eat. She may still look kind of annoyed, but it's hard to stay mad at somebody who's giving you something that you like.

Hormone reduction techniques might help too. Hormonal birds are more territorial than birds that aren't hormonal.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

This link might also be helpful to you as you have a Budgie as well as the cat. 

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27105


----------



## MattiesMommy (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh the kitten isnt hurting her, she is just afraid of her. I believe she came from a home with mousing cats in the house that would sit on top of her cage. My kitten leaves her alone since she hisses at her. She considers 3 feet a respectful distance i suppose since she stays at least 3 feet from her all the time. My budgie loves 'his' kitty and chases her and gives her kisses and preens her feet, so she has learned to love birds. We got the kitten after the budgie, so he has always played with her. She plays a pouncing game, but as soon as he makes noises at her she goes off to play with a toy. If i have to leave the room for a minute i either take my birds with me or the cat, so they are never alone together.
Quirbie doesnt like millet very much, i will try sunflower seeds though, thanks. Oh she is not territorial against my budgie in her cage though... they are both sleeping in there right now. I totally dont get it since his cage is so much bigger, but i suppose whatever they want works.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm going to agree this sounds like hormones. Try the hormone reduction techniques and let us know how it goes.


----------

